# Dynamic Fiber Cotton



## Rob Fisher (7/9/19)

Another cotton is hitting the market so it's time to try it out. Still not available in any vendors in SA or the rest of the planet yet and they are still selling it from their Facebook site. I was lucky enough to be able to purchase one of @antonherbst packets for the test!



Good looking packaging (although I far prefer tins but even TFC now comes in the packet) and initial feeling after feeling and having a look at it is it's very similar to TFC. Fluffy white and soft in lengths that I cut to three and then it appears that for a 2.5 coil you can split it into 4. So one length will wick 12 Dvarw's. It's also easy to use like TFC. Also like TFC the slight cotton taste disappears in one or two toots.

Initial feelings are that it's very similar to TFC and is a great wicking material. The flavour is great.

The real test will be over the next few hours to see how the flavour is after a while...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/9/19)

Thanks for sharing the insights Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (7/9/19)

Did a rewick earlier today and this after 10days of use is the best cotton i have ever used.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a rewick earlier today and this after 10days of use is the best cotton i have ever used.
> View attachment 177110
> 
> View attachment 177109
> ...



Interesting, thanks for the feedback 

Where does one get this cotton @antonherbst ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

Silver said:


> Interesting, thanks for the feedback
> 
> Where does one get this cotton @antonherbst ?



They are currently only selling from their facebook group. And they drop a new list often. 

I have spoken with them and they'll be able to help us again on the 1 of October with group buy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> They are currently only selling from their facebook group. And they drop a new list often.
> 
> I have spoken with them and they'll be able to help us again on the 1 of October with group buy


Anton , please keep me in mind when doing the G/B.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Anton , please keep me in mind when doing the G/B.



Will for sure do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Will for sure do that.



Howzit Anton

If the GB happens, 
I'm in for a couple of bags as well please. 

Thanks
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a rewick earlier today and this after 10days of use is the best cotton i have ever used.
> View attachment 177110
> 
> View attachment 177109
> ...



That’s what sets a good cotton apart from the rest. Sounds like this cotton has the user friendly properties that I want from a wicking material.

A cottons ability to not disintegrate which some juices cause. And when it can continue to deliver peak flavor and in some cases even better flavor once the cotton has had tome to break-in, which takes a few days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

OMG! 7 and 10 days with the same wick! 

24 hours is max for me.


----------



## CaliGuy (8/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! 7 and 10 days with the same wick!
> 
> 24 hours is max for me.



You don’t know what your missing out on. Certain juices taste even better on a well broken in wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

CaliGuy said:


> You don’t know what your missing out on. Certain juices taste even better on a well broken in wick.



I'm sure some do... but for me, nothing beats a fresh wick, clean tank and filled with Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! 7 and 10 days with the same wick!
> 
> 24 hours is max for me.



So for the period you have used it what is your verdict?

Or lets see how long you can stretch it before you taste something different? For research purposes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Did a rewick earlier today and this after 10days of use is the best cotton i have ever used.
> View attachment 177110
> 
> View attachment 177109
> ...


Im gonna take a guess here but your using ss flat wire?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> So for the period you have used it what is your verdict?
> 
> Or lets see how long you can stretch it before you taste something different? For research purposes



@antonherbst it is certainly one of the better cotton's around but I still prefer TFC... when they are both fresh it's very hard to tell the difference but as time goes on with my Red Pill the TFC is more to my liking... I have a ton of juice to test that I picked up at VapeCon and I will try both again with other profiles of juice. I think TFC, DFC, and Mavaton X are all excellent wicking materials and most people would be happy with any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Or lets see how long you can stretch it before you taste something different? For research purposes



The problem leaving wicks in a Dvarw DL for more than 24 hours or so you get leaking through the airflow hole... the wicks denigrate and while the vape is still good the leaking is a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem leaving wicks in a Dvarw DL for more than 24 hours or so you get leaking through the airflow hole... the wicks denigrate and while the vape is still good the leaking is a problem.



Ah okay makes sense why you would rewick everyday. Or once every week due to the multiple dwarv in your collection. But like you say it is amongst the best in the industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Im gonna take a guess here but your using ss flat wire?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



No its not just plain flat wire but as seen in the picture. 

This is my go to coil for most of my vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> No its not just plain flat wire but as seen in the picture.
> 
> This is my go to coil for most of my vape gear
> 
> View attachment 177164


I got them aswell not happy with it the flavour is to weird 
The 2 core parallel works better for me

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

The vaper said:


> I got them aswell not happy with it the flavour is to weird
> The 2 core parallel works better for me
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



What juice profiles do you vape? And in what type of setup do you vape? 

I mainly use rdas and squonkers with single coil mods and single battery use.


----------



## Mollie (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> What juice profiles do you vape? And in what type of setup do you vape?
> 
> I mainly use rdas and squonkers with single coil mods and single battery use.


Mostly fruit flavors and also on rdas(recurve,wasp nano and loop etc)
I coiled my drop dead last night i think 6 wraps and not impressed with the flavor a bit crispy 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (8/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Mostly fruit flavors and also on rdas(recurve,wasp nano and loop etc)
> I coiled my drop dead last night i think 6 wraps and not impressed with the flavor a bit crispy
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Interesting that fruits have that effect. Ill see where my recurve is and wick it with a fruits profile and give feedback in the afternoon tomorrow with my findings.


----------



## Mollie (8/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> Interesting that fruits have that effect. Ill see where my recurve is and wick it with a fruits profile and give feedback in the afternoon tomorrow with my findings.


Thanks i use 2.5mm ID on my recurve sometimes 3mm

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/9/19)

@antonherbst what do these packs sell for, I may be in on a GB as well, if there is still space available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/9/19)

Also in for the GB if/when it comes up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (9/9/19)

The vaper said:


> Mostly fruit flavors and also on rdas(recurve,wasp nano and loop etc)
> I coiled my drop dead last night i think 6 wraps and not impressed with the flavor a bit crispy
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



hi, I would have thought getting "crisp" flavour from a coil would be a good thing ?
maybe I'm missing something, which of course is probably the case ...lol


----------



## antonherbst (9/9/19)

The groupbuy will only be initiated closer to the end of the month as the creator of the cotton is on holiday now. 

I will tag everybody that has posted here when i do start the groupbuy. 

I dont want to derail this thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/9/19)

Am in too!


----------



## CJB85 (9/9/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, I would have thought getting "crisp" flavour from a coil would be a good thing ?
> maybe I'm missing something, which of course is probably the case ...lol


I assume in complex flavours, or fruits with more subtle notes and some ice, the "crispness" referred to lets the ice, or certain flavours completely overwhelm the rest of the flavours in the juice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (9/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> I assume in complex flavours, or fruits with more subtle notes and some ice, the "crispness" referred to lets the ice, or certain flavours completely overwhelm the rest of the flavours in the juice?



ok, I'm with you


----------



## klipdrifter (9/9/19)

Add me to the GB list please


----------

